# what kind of eel is this



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a true freshwater eel. Get big and aggressive and will rip apart it's tankmates. They also have toxic blood.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

how big does it get


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

is there any info on these fish???


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

CUTE!! I like it's goggle-eyes


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> how big does it get


There are many species. But all get to large size and they get to 3-8 feet long. They are also called unagi in Japan. I think that is eel is called a shortfin eel.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Mmmm... BBQ Unagi.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> There are many species. But all get to large size and they get to 3-8 feet long. They are also called unagi in Japan. I think that is eel is called a shortfin eel.


so are they crazy aggressive . my friend of a friend has one and he wants to give it to me .


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> so are they crazy aggressive . my friend of a friend has one and he wants to give it to me .


Go get it.


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

they look so damn cute tho! ive seen a moray eel in a freshwater tank at Pj's Pets before, it was hella expensive, jump on this little guy!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Go get it.


my mbu is more important. think it would be ok . ive read that there only aggressive on what fits in there mouth


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> my mbu is more important. think it would be ok . ive read that there only aggressive on what fits in there mouth


They are usually scavengers. How big is the eel?


----------



## saltwaterfish (Mar 7, 2011)

looks like a snake......lol......


----------

